# Does your homestead look pretty?



## J. Daniel Walker (Jan 29, 2018)

Is your homestead "picture perfect?" Are you okay with it not looking like it belongs in a magazine?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Our cabin and farm are always well maintained and look nice, but in the spring there is going to be mud.

ETA: And now that the snow is melting there is a lot of dog poop...


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Our homestead is messy. 

I am self-conscious of it at times.

When I complete each new project, I want to share what I have done. But it takes effort to get a good photo.


----------



## J. Daniel Walker (Jan 29, 2018)

Irish Pixie said:


> Our cabin and farm are always well maintained and look nice, but in the spring there is going to be mud.
> 
> ETA: And now that the snow is melting there is a lot of dog poop...


We are just getting started. Things stacked and trying to do things on our own. Having fun...but not picture perfect!


----------



## J. Daniel Walker (Jan 29, 2018)

oneraddad said:


>


It's uncanny!


----------



## J. Daniel Walker (Jan 29, 2018)

ET1 SS said:


> Our homestead is messy.
> 
> I am self-conscious of it at times.
> 
> When I complete each new project, I want to share what I have done. But it takes effort to get a good photo.


I know, right. I have about a dozen projects in the works at the same time. I don't think I will ever completely be done. Is that the way homesteading is?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

J. Daniel Walker said:


> I know, right. I have about a dozen projects in the works at the same time. I don't think I will ever completely be done. Is that the way homesteading is?


That depends entirely on the homesteader. I've known some that take on projects one at a time and never begin the next until the last one is finished. Others, such as myself, always seemed to have a dozen things going at once.


----------



## J. Daniel Walker (Jan 29, 2018)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> That depends entirely on the homesteader. I've known some that take on projects one at a time and never begin the next until the last one is finished. Others, such as myself, always seemed to have a dozen things going at once.


To each his/her own, I guess. I like the freedom to do new things and we live at the back of a dead end road on our own private road, so not as many judging looky-loo's. Thanks for the comment!


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Mine is "OK". I am not ashamed to have people over to visit, but it will never grace the pages of "House Beautiful". There are some areas I would like to be tidier, but I do what I can and call it good.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I'd say tidy rather than pretty. Our house inside is tidy but not beautiful. When my shoes match, I figure I'm tidy but I'll never win a beauty contest. That said, having spent the first 50 years of my life in the city - every single time I go out the back door of the barn, look out over our pasture and see the goats, chickens and cats frolicking - I figure I'm in heaven.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

It’s the old saying “beauty is in the eyes of the beholder”....We worked very hard to keep our place looking nice but there were times when the grass needed cutting but we also had cattle to work. In the spring there was mud no matter what we tried. Still, it was out little piece of heaven...


----------



## J. Daniel Walker (Jan 29, 2018)

Nsoitgoes said:


> Mine is "OK". I am not ashamed to have people over to visit, but it will never grace the pages of "House Beautiful". There are some areas I would like to be tidier, but I do what I can and call it good.


I think we set up unrealistic expectations for ourselves. We work on our homesteads, right? Thanks for the comment!


----------



## J. Daniel Walker (Jan 29, 2018)

mzgarden said:


> I'd say tidy rather than pretty. Our house inside is tidy but not beautiful. When my shoes match, I figure I'm tidy but I'll never win a beauty contest. That said, having spent the first 50 years of my life in the city - every single time I go out the back door of the barn, look out over our pasture and see the goats, chickens and cats frolicking - I figure I'm in heaven.


Perspective is nice to have. It is heaven for us, right? Thanks for the comment!


----------



## J. Daniel Walker (Jan 29, 2018)

hiddensprings said:


> It’s the old saying “beauty is in the eyes of the beholder”....We worked very hard to keep our place looking nice but there were times when the grass needed cutting but we also had cattle to work. In the spring there was mud no matter what we tried. Still, it was out little piece of heaven...


Ours is muddy without any cows and the parts where there is no livestock...except kids. Thanks for the comment!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Mine is a work in progress


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

My helpers always seem to leave a mess after cleaning up a mess. Guess its job security


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I think any place must be maintained. I have seen those that look magazine picture perfect and those that have looked more like a dump than a homestead, farm or even suburban house. Messy or seasonal dirt is fine but when you are talking about safety hazards - just as in a house - then there is no excuse.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

There is not such thing as an ugly homestead. They do go through a few weeks of ugly season in the spring and fall like everyplace. When things green up, it is a beautiful thing. True, a homestead is always changing. Little things make big improvements and a little inattention can go let things go backwards fast. 

No self driving homesteads.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

My wife is a decorating, cleanliness, and tidiness goddess. Our homestead could be written up in Country Living magazine, or so I've told.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

If I weren't so happy for your all, I'd be jealous.

We used to have one people said should be on a postcard -


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I live down here with a rat terrier and the chupacabra. Anybody comes down and complains, I tell them to leave and don't come back. 
I did have one visitor this year. Good guy, sold me a Savage Stephens 12 gauge, 36" barrel. Bad looking crack in the stock, but it's solid, And broke trigger guard. I fixed both with stuff I had around. I paid the guy $25 for the gun. 

He didn't say anything about how it looks. I guess to him, it looked like $25.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Pretty to me!
Lavender sunset pic taken from my porch.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Oh, just wow!!!! Thanks.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I/we try....I like a neat well kept "Place"...
Seem the older I get....the fussier I get.......

Getting close to the "Hey Kids, get off my lawn".....LOL
Lot of stuff I can't do anymore so I hire it out....but still like it well kept.


----------



## MELQ (Feb 27, 2011)

my husband always had some project going that leaves a mess here or a pile of stuff there. when I want him to clean it up he just says " we live in the county". I say just because we live in the country doesnt mean we have to live like ma and pa Kettle


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Back in my HVAC service days...I kept my truck clean, in and out, orderly...clean uniform....and a arranged suitcase tool kit.
Idea was to look professional....

In school, had a kid as a shop partner, had piercings and tats everywhere......and Blue hair.
First day in shop class...he says "These bother you?'
"Nope... but garndma won't let you in the door.'

Farm, homestead, house, cabin ......if it's looks good...makes it look like you know what you are doing......


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

I think ours is pretty the maintained and unmaintained parts both.



















































Wasn't really taking scenery shots but if you look beyond the main focus of the picture you get the idea.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

We have areas that are park like, timber and mowed grass along our pond. We have areas for critters and their housing, and gardens and pens. Our property is functional, meaning it gets used. There is no trash or junk cars but there are plenty of signs work is getting done.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

It is beautiful, and I stand in amazement each and every day.

I just wish I could un-see that spam thing.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

HDRider said:


> It is beautiful, and I stand in amazement each and every day.
> 
> I just wish I could un-see that spam thing.



I really thought that spam thing was something you could stand behind


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

It’s seasonal , I’ve found four or more feet of snow tidied up a lot......


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Not sure what passersby think ( or will think) but I think my homestead is beautiful. Right now it's more of a yard so....lol


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh and DH I'd kind of OCD so if we do accumulate "junk" in the next decades, it will be well organized and stacked in neat rows lol


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

oneraddad said:


> I really thought that spam thing was something you could stand behind


Morbid image.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

OT but one of the fast food restaurant down here advertises a spam and Velveeta biscuit. Like, on the Marquee, proudly. Is this a southern thing?


----------



## mjhackwith (Dec 24, 2017)

The 2nd Chance warm and fuzzy ranch is about 1\2 an half ,,, but it is beautiful,I reckon if I had those prefabricated outbuildings, than it would be perfect,, but for my wife an I , our dogs cat rabbits chicken's, it's heaven on Earth


----------



## NataleeKW (Mar 28, 2017)

I have rooms that are catalog worthy but not the entire homestead.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Mine is what makes me happy, every time I take that long drive to the main house I feel completely content. To me that is pretty.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Our's is a 60's ranch home. Noth'in special, but I thank God for having it!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

dmm1976 said:


> OT but one of the fast food restaurant down here advertises a spam and Velveeta biscuit. Like, on the Marquee, proudly. Is this a southern thing?


Sounds disturbing. 

I used to frequent a little, 12 capacity, hole in the wall greasy spoon. The owner had a child, and the child wrote up the menu. One day, alongside the usual ham'n'egg, and so on, was a whole row of peanut butter and various flavored jelly sandwiches. She stood her 7 year old self behind the cash register, and encouraged people to try the PB&J she'd put on the menu. I could tell she was almost to the point of tears, but still bravely trying to push her various PB&J sandwiches.

So I got 6 of them. One of each flavor, and 2 of the PB& strawberry preserves.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

The Spam consumption leader of the U.S. last I read was still Hawaii. Most breakfast fast food restaurants and gas station deli counters in the South offer fried bologna, egg and cheese on biscuits along with the southern fried steak, ham or bacon on biscuits, but it's possible some may offer fried spam on a biscuit also.
What I found interesting about the popularity of Spam in Hawaii, the article indicated that it's popularity on the island began during WWII, so apparently it's Hawaiian popularity was military influenced.


----------



## J. Daniel Walker (Jan 29, 2018)

Lisa in WA said:


> Pretty to me!
> Lavender sunset pic taken from my porch.
> View attachment 64505
> View attachment 64506
> ...


That is definitely magazine quality! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## J. Daniel Walker (Jan 29, 2018)

dmm1976 said:


> Not sure what passersby think ( or will think) but I think my homestead is beautiful. Right now it's more of a yard so....lol


Mine is beautiful to me...just not the standard definition of beauty.


----------



## J. Daniel Walker (Jan 29, 2018)

Clem said:


> I live down here with a rat terrier and the chupacabra. Anybody comes down and complains, I tell them to leave and don't come back.
> I did have one visitor this year. Good guy, sold me a Savage Stephens 12 gauge, 36" barrel. Bad looking crack in the stock, but it's solid, And broke trigger guard. I fixed both with stuff I had around. I paid the guy $25 for the gun.
> 
> He didn't say anything about how it looks. I guess to him, it looked like $25.


I think some of us worry about it a bit too much. My dad says if people don't like it, they can look the other way! Thanks for the comment!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Finally had some time to post a few photos of our Northern Minnesota homestead.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

You folks are truly blessed to have such beautiful homesteads. Not just blessed, but darned hard workers!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

That Christmas tree pic is stunning

Lisa your pics were breathtaking


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

J. Daniel Walker said:


> Is your homestead "picture perfect?"


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

It is something I am working on improving. I still have some colorful junk in view of the road. It is my desire to try to hide the junk with color. I want a pretty yard  I want people who go past to think "oh my, what a dreamy place" with my grazing animals, colorful flowers etc.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Doubleagle (Sep 25, 2016)

our place is pretty at this time, but then......i haven't moved in yet, so things will change
Roy
aka Doubleagle


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Looked good yesterday


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

oneraddad said:


>


I'll bet that sometimes the drifts are pretty wild. I can almost hear the wind. How far to the tower? It looks like some of the White Mtn. areas here, higher I suppose.


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

When I had my parents over the first time, I parked my car to block the big pile of junk next to the barn, which made it difficult for them to turn around. When asked why I parked in such an awkward spot, their response is that everyone has a junk pile and no need to be embarrassed about it!

I'm of those people that cleans my house top to bottom when having people over. So having a couple prominent trees down and not yet cleaned up, a felled retaining wall, plus the big junk pile, and other stuff around drives me nuts. But we've only been here a year and haven't had a chance to really clean up the place.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

The front:


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The front:
> View attachment 64605


So pretty. Looks like the perfect southern farmhouse.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

West Side:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

South Side:


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Love that BFF - What year was it built? My guess is 30's


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Assorted Inside (There is or was a fireplace in most every room and many of the bricks were hand made right here on the farm. Some still show fingerprints.)
Den:








Dining Room
(We didn't paint it pink):







Bedroom:









Bedroom:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Love that BFF - What year was it built? *My guess is 30's*


The rear, 1 story portion was built in 1895.

The outer rooms with the lower roof visible in the South view were once a porch that wrapped around 3 sides of the house. There are split wood shingles underneath the metal roof.

That part was enclosed and the 2 story portion added in 1910.

My next door neighbor is about 85 or 87 now, and his Grandfather built the house using materials that mostly came off what was once their 400 acre farm.

The clay for the bricks was dug a couple of hundred yards from the house, and that is where they built the kiln to fire them.

Across the road they set up a steam powered saw mill to cut the lumber they got off the farm.
They hauled it about 30 miles in wagons with mules to have the beadboard and trim molding milled.

There's another house across the street on my property that was built in 1915, but no one has lived in it in at least 50 years. My oldest neighbor was born there.

They got electricity out here in the 40's, and this house had the only telephone within about 10 miles so all the locals would come here to call people.

There's a third small 4 room house on the property where one of the sharecropper families lived for many years that was probably built about 1900-1915

There are a couple of old barns which were used to house the mules and wagons and to cure tobacco.

One of the barns has split logs for the sill plate rather than sawed lumber.

It's the one on the left in the background, and it also has a floored "attic" for hay, while the other one has room for the wagons with storage for hay or room for tobacco on the upper levels and a big storage room in the middle.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Our little farm Bill kept it picture perfect . Two different magazines featured him and his garden in their publications. His garden was near the road and people were always stopping and taking pictures. Not a weed was allowed to grow there.His one and only flower garden looked like it grew in place by itself. He kept the lawn mowed and the hay field mowed around the perimeter after the hay was cut. Despite the fact the old house was in pretty bad shape people said it looked quaint. It was acceptable because everything else was so neat. He cleaned up all the trash and junk that was there when we bought the place years ago. One year he let someone plant in part of the garden and they let weeds grow. People were actually noticing and wanted to know why Bill's garden had weeds? He did landscaping for others and is a perfectionist by nature. I always told him it is no wonder he is wore out doing so much. When we sold part of the farm the survey goes right through the garden. I'm wondering how he will handle it if the new owners don't keep things up. I guess we will find out this summer.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Assorted Inside (There is or was a fireplace in most every room and many of the bricks were hand made right here on the farm. Some still show fingerprints.)
> Den:
> View attachment 64608
> 
> ...


What a beautiful place you have! I love the fireplaces.


----------



## PlayingInDirt (Aug 2, 2017)

BFF: Stunning!!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

BFF - I missed that one by a mile...

The part of East NC I know was all sand. Not sure where in E NC you get clay for bricks.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HDRider said:


> BFF - I missed that one by a mile...
> 
> The part of East NC I know was all sand. Not sure where in E NC you get clay for bricks.


The Eastern third of the state is "coastal plain" that was once ocean bottom, so it's largely sand.

I'm a mile or two North of the Neuse River and there are countless creeks, so in the past flooding would lay down deposits of sediments.

About 6 feet down in one of the lower areas close by is a layer of hard red clay about 3 feet thick.

My neighbors had always told me about how they made the bricks here, but I got a chance to see the clay when a HUGE Belgian horse died and an excavator was used to bury him.

The bucket had to break off chunks by hitting it because it was too hard and compacted to just dig.

He didn't really need to dig through it but his curiosity got the better of him when he unexpectedly hit something besides sand or loam.

All the white you see in my drive way is "marl", which is just stone comprised of ancient seashell deposits.

There's a cell phone antenna that sits next to the quarry where it's mined, and I can see that from here too, less than 0.5 miles away. 
I find fossilized shark teeth in it all the time.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I used to live very close to the Neuse. I lived right on the edge where clay converted to sand.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Part of my home was built in the early 1800s. The basement rafters as well as those in the barn are full logs with hand hewed tops. Guess the best answer to the OP's question is it has the lived in look. There's always plenty to do around here. The house is well maintained but the gardens get a bit overgrown. The barn needs repair & paint...both are on the 'to do' list. It gets done...eventually. The most important item on the 'to do' list is to enjoy life as we only go around once. Figure in 50 years, no one will remember that the grass was a bit long or there were some weeds in the garden...


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Thank you all for the beautiful pictures.


----------



## Barefootminis (Apr 2, 2011)

Nope, and we have to be okay with that. We aren't rich!


----------

